# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال در مورد تراز شدن نمرات امتحان نهایی

## mh1043

من یه پشت کنکوری برای سال بعد هستم میخواستم بدونم وقتی نمرات امتحان نهاییم تبدیل به تراز میشه با توجه به نمرات بچه های سال خودم تبدیل به ترز میشه یا بچه های امسال؟

----------

